# Ground Effects Question



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ground effects. Ok so i bought a gto that was a show car, so it has all kinds of parts on it that i don't know who made them. I have the ground effects on the side of the car. They are not the stock ones though. I can't get pics up right now, so i can only describe them. The look the same, except toward the very front of the ground effects near the tire there are these two vent looking things. Anyone have any idea who would make these.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pbmaniac2000 said:


> Ground effects. Ok so i bought a gto that was a show car, so it has all kinds of parts on it that i don't know who made them. I have the ground effects on the side of the car. They are not the stock ones though. I can't get pics up right now, so i can only describe them. The look the same, except toward the very front of the ground effects near the tire there are these two vent looking things. Anyone have any idea who would make these.


*You are describing the SAP rocker panels. They have vents in the front of the rocker. Check my sig...That is a GM part. If you can get the link to the Sports Appearance Package parts list, you should be able to identify GM parts.
*


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok yeah those are them. They are the same ones you have on your goat. Thank you very much


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Is there a part number for the rocker panel's alone?That's the only part of the SAP that I like.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Is there a part number for the rocker panel's alone?That's the only part of the SAP that I like.


*I do not know the part number off the top of my head.... Call the parts department at your local dealer and ask. They should have it. They are like 400 plus a piece I think. 
*


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh i already have them on the goat. I was just wondering who made them. Thanks.


----------

